# What age to introduce to grooming?



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sort of in followup to Dexter...Is there a good/right age to start with the grooming experience? Evye 4 months (+ 1 week). I have a coupon for a $10.00 introductory puppy groom to expose them to grooming. It is very basic, includes bath, comb out, nails and a minimal trimming. They nickle and dime you for any extras but I thought what a great way to introduce her to grooming. I called and emphasized this had to be a very positive experience for her as she would require a lifetime of grooming. Do you think she is too young or the best time to start?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

yesterday.

okay, i'm being kind of a stinker. seriously, i started getting posh used to all of her grooming the day i brought her home. she was pretty good, so i'm assuming her breeder started pretty darn early.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Just be prepared. I took my darling puppy to be groomed at that early age, and he came back scalped. I missed those sweet puppy curls so much and his face was never the same. I agree with getting the puppy use to grooming and would go for a bath and blow dry and handling the feet and face, but I would I would have waited on cutting any of the face or ears. Just my two cents, hope you don't mind!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope, don't mind at all. I love advice and opinions. I figure if I knew the answer, I wouldn't have asked the question. That is why I thought this "puppy grooming" special might be worth giving it a shot, especially for $10.00. She said it included a bath, brushing out, nail trim (which she just had) an a light trimming of the feet/face. So I will forgo the face but I think she could use her bangs trimmed and maybe her butt. I just want it to be a positive experience for her as an introduction to the rest of her life. I was just worried that she might be too young, but the responses I got...never too young. Thank you, thank you !!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

As long as she's had all her shots and you are comfortable with the groomer, it sounds good. Be very, very specific about what you do and do not want done.


----------



## tdmcclain (Jan 23, 2009)

DH and I were just talking about grooming tonight. We need to get Rey in for a hygeine groom and nail trim and I am too nervous to do the drop off thing. We have been grooming at home since he was brought home (he hates his eye boggies removed still though). Let me know how it goes once she's done. I'm sure I will have a million questions. You and Dexter's Mom will be my mentors if you don't mind! :hail:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

DAJsMom said:


> As long as she's had all her shots and you are comfortable with the groomer, it sounds good. Be very, very specific about what you do and do not want done.


....that's just it...I'm not sure I am comfortable...never been there before but they did have good reviews. It's a doggie daycare, boarding, grooming, training facility...but I have to start somewhere.

I think I will make an appointment for next week but I hate the thoughts of dropping her off and leaving her. This is just an introductory, first-time visit price ($10.00). Any idea what grooming typically runs? Like spaying, I'm sure it all depends on location.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I think the earlier the better. Smarty has never been to a groomer, except 2 times to have her nails done, they were so good with her, now she lets me grind them with no trouble at all. I started brushing the very first day. Just be up to date on all your shots and make sure the shop has a very positive standing in the area. You can check the Better Business Bureau. I understand pet owners are the first to report if things are not right.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> As long as she's had all her shots and you are comfortable with the groomer, it sounds good. Be very, very specific about what you do and do not want done.


Has Evye had all her shots? I always worried about what they would get exposed to at the groomers. 
It is a good idea to write down or have them right down what you want done.
It seems like some of the havs are ok with groomers and some get really upset over it.
I started brushing/combing Missy at home every day, starting the first day I got her.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> ....that's just it...I'm not sure I am comfortable...never been there before but they did have good reviews. It's a doggie daycare, boarding, grooming, training facility...but I have to start somewhere.
> 
> I think I will make an appointment for next week but *I hate the thoughts of dropping her off and leaving her. This is just an introductory, first-time visit price ($10.00). Any idea what grooming typically runs?* Like spaying, I'm sure it all depends on location.


Will they let you stay and watch? The costs here run from $40 to take them in, up to $75 for the mobile groomers.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I still have not taken Dexter yet to the groomer. I too want a very.................. positive experience. Dexter just received all his shots and I had the Vet trim Dexter's nails and you would think someone was killing him. 

Is Evye used to a lot of brushing? If I stayed to watch Dexter being groomed, I would be afraid that Dexter would act up because I am there. Dexter is not used to being crated and I would worry about this problem.

But, I would love Dexter's private area shaved to keep him clean.....I am with you.....still not sure when to take him to the groomer. 

Dexter is maturing more and more each day, so I am hoping within the month, I can take him to his 1st groom. I will tell the groomer, only a wash/dry, do nails, do private areas and do not cut anything else!!!! I like my Dexter's face! 

I want to grow his hair and really look forward to brushing Dexter. I want his bangs either down the sides or would love to try the Sierra bangs cut.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

DAJsMom said:


> As long as she's had all her shots and you are comfortable with the groomer, it sounds good. Be very, very specific about what you do and do not want done.


I took the boys when they were about 2 months old to get them used to it. The groomer at Petsmart did my other dogs and rescues so I felt comfortable leaving them with her. They were bathed, played with their feet and blown dried. How old is Evye?


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

What is a Sierra bang cut? Do you have a picture of it or perhaps guide me to a picture?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2882&highlight=Sierra+style+bangs

Hmmm, wonder if this URL will work....if this doesn't work, go up to the "Search" button and enter "Sierra style bangs".


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You can ask for a sanitary cut where they'll clean up the "potty parts". Be careful though, the first time Scooter got that I couldn't stand to look at his little hiney. DH called it the bullseye and I hated it!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't want a bulleye.....maybe just short trim back there.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Out here an inexpensive groom is $25 and up. The last place I asked was $40. That's just bath and blow dry and feet and hygiene trim. I've never paid for more of a haircut.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I picked the wrong career!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sheri, Thank you for the URL...I love it!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Linda, be sure you tell them exactly what you want.


----------



## brotdan (Dec 22, 2008)

I am fairly new to the forum although not new to the Havanese. We have a 9year old female and brought home a new puppy the first of the year. It has been an incredible experience. With respect to the grooming, we have used the same groomer all these years and she suggested I bring our new guy, Toby, in with the older dog, Casey, as soon as he had his shots to get used to it. Even though I know and trust her, I still made sure to tell her what I wanted (or didn't want) her to do. It was a great experience for him!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I figure if I take Dexter to the groomers for a little while....maybe he will get used to be groomed/bathed/shaved/nails clipped................then I can take over! 

What do you think?


----------



## brotdan (Dec 22, 2008)

I am hoping to keep up with the grooming on Toby, too. Our older dog hated when we brushed her so after about a year we gave up and have kept her in a puppy cut since then. We were all much happier. I now try to brush Toby every day and so far so good. We will see how long we can hold out this time...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm all for starting as soon as you can. That is, of course, as long as the experience is a good one. If this place is familiar with puppies and first groomings, then they're likely to take better care of making this a good experience. I have never left either of mine for more than the time it took to get them washed, dried and groomed. I hate the idea of the pup being left in a crate half the day waiting his turn or waiting to be picked up. Ricky only went twice and Sammy once and I've been doing all their grooming (exc. nails) myself since they were pups. I do go regularly for their nails though.

From day one, I "picked" at Ricky, making it a fun thing to do. I'd pick at his eyes, rub his feet and handle his toes and ears. I'd comb him every day, even though his hair was short and soft as silk. I did the same as soon as we had Sammy (he was almost 8 mths) and though they don't actually love being groomed, they do put up with me quite nicely. :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is getting use to being brushed, he looks like he likes it. I am trying to work toward the belly area. I am used a comb on the backside and the comb just glides through! Yes!

I will be giving Dexter a bath this weekend and most likely Dexter's 1st groom will be in the next 2 weeks. 

I am going to check out a groomer this Friday who is only 7 minutes away from my house, she does grooming in her spare time because she loves it. I hope it works out because I would really love to drop off Dexter and pick him up when done, so he not crated for long.

Oh! This is so much fun! I love having Dexter in my life!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I second that in thanks to all the wonderful suggestions. Thankfully we have done baths. We got through it but she didn't enjoy it. To keep tear stains at bay, I wash her eye area every day, she doesn't seem to mind her feet messed with or ears, but she hates the top of her head touched so putting a bow in is a major feat. So hopefully her first grooming experience will be a good one. We have a grooming appointment Monday. I didn't go with the one I was first considering..I don't know anything about them (only to learn after they have a webcam where you can watch). Instead, I am going to use the groomer my friend has used for years for her Maltese. It's a lot further to travel but recommendations mean a lot. Again, thanks for all your wonderful input.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Monday is coming! What time is the appointment? I checked out that groomer I was talking about....and I will pass on this one.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

MY BABY !!!! I dropped Evye off this morning at 7:30...it took all I had to turn around and leave her. She was wimpering and shaking....broke my heart. But she is there, she needs the introduction (as someone said...somethings are just not negotiable, they need a lifetime of grooming). But in the meantime I am spending one-on-one time with Bentley. We are working on "sit".


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Evye's Mom :grouphug:
_.....as someone said...somethings are just not negotiable,_ So true


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh right! Evye going to get pretty today! When will she be ready to pick up?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Please post a picture of her when she comes home! She'll be beautiful!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

SHE'S HOME !!!! Both of us had a wonderful first experience !!!! I walked in to pick her up (they said noon, I got there at 11:45) and she was laying down on a woman's lap sound asleep (another groomer). I could not believe that was my dog !!! She looks soooo pretty and fluffy. Her groomer came to talk to me and told me she did absolutely wonderful. As sweet and cooperative as could be (I'm saying under my breath....."MY EVYE ??????" They told me they would groom her any time. So, I wipe the sweat of my forehead, my blood pressure can go back down to normal and no dread the next time. She suggested 3 to 4 weeks. They trimmed her face a little bit, her feet look wonderful, her hind end, bath, blow dry, brushed out, trimmed her nails, inside ears. The only thing I was a little disappointed in...is her bangs. She put them in top knots which are adorable, but they are already falling out and her hair still in her eyes. It will give me 3 weeks to decide if we will go with the top knot or trim. But I am 100% pleased with our first time. I guess recommendations pay off. Thanks for listening to me fret over this and encouraing me to do it at an early age. We survived it and came out all of the better. I will have to upload my picture on the other computer. To follow.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, if I could find a place like that mine would go every 2 weeks! Sounds like a good time was had by all.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Sharlene, CONGRATS on your "perfect" goomer visit!! I'm having Finnegan read this so he can see that he is about the only hav that gets that crazy over grooming!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sharlene, I'm glad both you and Evye had such a good experience! Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

*My pretty little girl*

So clean and fluffy !!! As a puppy mom, it hurts to say poor Evye does not take good pictures. She is the cutest little thing but her pictures always look like she has a dirty face. She has little brown/tan markings on each side at the bridge of her nose but her pictures always make her look like she has never had her face cleaned....she just came back from the groomer so her face is clean...I promise. She smells so good and feels soooo soft. I could just eat her up !!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sharlene, 

You sound like me! I had to laugh! Where are the pictures? I am sooooooooooooo glad she had a good first experience! I bet it was the longest 3 hrs. 45 minutes in your life! 

Did Evye get a good grade on her report card?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Our posts crossed! She is so cute! Did you go for the belly trim?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I hope it wasn't a situation of "putting on the dog" for first impressions and next time they will accidentally cut her ear off. My friend who recommended them has been going to this place for 14 years and I believe all of her dogs still have their ears.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye didn't get a report card but ssshhhhh !!! we won't tell Finnegan...we want him to think his Mom will always find out. They always do.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

ound:

Did she get her belly groomed (shaved)?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

No, no belly shave. She didn't touch the belly, only brushed (the butt was trimmed up neatly).


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Evye didn't get a report card but ssshhhhh !!! we won't tell Finnegan...we want him to think his Mom will always find out. They always do.


ound:ound:ound: Oh they sure do!!!!

Evye looks SOOOOOOOOO beautiful, I love her color!!!!!


----------



## hav-one (Feb 18, 2009)

Evey's mom, I have not read all the posts, but I groom part time for 3 years, and find puppies that have been taken to be groomed the younger the better-I recommend the first time-to just have them trim the hair next to the eyes, trim a little around the butt and privates to keep clean, also they should shave the hair out of the pads (stops the slipping and sliding and less tracking if your baby goes out side), trim around the feet, pull hair from the ears, and trim nails. All these things will need to be done, and the younger they are exposed the better they do when they go back...I even take my cordless clippers and run the housing (not the blade) all over them so they get use to the noise/vibration and learn early the noise is not going to hurt them. Ask around for a good/responsible groomer in your area.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hav-one....you are a heaven sent. I think we accomplished what you described. We had a good "first time" and only hope it continues from here on in...for the rest of her life. My little baby boy will be introduced probably at Evye's next visit, even if it is to sit there and be scared.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sharlene, 

You are tooooooooooooooooo much! You are so funny!


----------



## hav-one (Feb 18, 2009)

I was tickled to find this forum (where I live when you say I have a havanese, the most common response is have a what?)...I was introduced to the breed by grooming, bought my first one in '07', wanted to see the show side of grooming, finished her in August (which mind you she was in season-took her to be bred, at the same time picked up my second hav-I had been waiting for that breeding, and now have 5) ages are 1 is 2 1/2, 1 is 7 mo, and 3 are 3 mo. Was very very tickled out of our liter of 5, 4 girls and out of those 5, 4 are going to be shown! (Great big smile) Needless to say I do ALOT of brushing! I will post pictures after I get that figured out. Just got my web site figured out...sort of.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum "Hav-one!" You qualify......you have a Hav or thinking about one or waiting for one or you are a crazy dog lady or man, you just plain love talking to people or you found this forum!

We want pictures of your babies! 

There a very few people around my town that know what a Hav is......It use to irritate me, but now I think it is special when I correct them or they ask what kind of pup I have, I say a Havanese. And, they still do not know what kind of dog it is.....that's all right! 

I am so glad I have a special kind of dog that no one has except you guys!


----------



## hav-one (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't know if it's against the rules to list my web site-I am trying to do an attachment. dial-up...is taking forever. Nope going to have to work on that one let it run for more than 10 minutes. I do guess the thread is for bragging rights though, I am tickled that I was able to breed my Rosie to Jespersen's Heartland Hidalgo-I know he was the number one hav in the nation in 2006, or was it 2007 which ever one is right he was retired the next year, and they were so good to let me keep my black and white parti puppy to show. One puppy went to MN to be shown, one I sold to a girl friend to be shown, I'm keeping 2 to show...and the last I was watching great coat great structure-but her bite went off .


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Go to yourCP on this forum and go to edit your signature and play around from there.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sharlene, I finally got around to seeing your latest pic of Evye! What a cutiepie!! I'm SO happy that both she and you had a great experience. It means so much. Poor little brother will be next, huh? With this groomer, it shouldn't be a problem. :whoo:


----------

